# In the field



## Joeri (Jan 29, 2006)

Joeri


----------



## woodsac (Jan 29, 2006)

Beautiful as ever!!!


----------



## bace (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow.

That's just...yeah..wow.


----------



## Fate (Jan 29, 2006)

so good!!! man.. its just amazing


----------



## crawdaddio (Jan 29, 2006)

WHOAH.......
You have a gift for great portraiture(is that a word? I guess it is now).

Fantastic.
How did you get such an even exposure? Fill flash? Reflector?

Great shot.


----------



## Joeri (Jan 29, 2006)

crawdaddio said:
			
		

> WHOAH.......
> You have a gift for great portraiture(is that a word? I guess it is now).
> 
> Fantastic.
> ...


 
I used bounced flash.


----------



## Mansi (Jan 29, 2006)

What a beauty!!! love the expression you captured...
wonderful exposure
thanks for sharing as always


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 30, 2006)

What a sweet shot!  Those eyes, the skin tones, the beautiful golden wheat, the way it reaches to her shoulder,  and the angle of her blowing hair.  Perfection.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 30, 2006)

I am starting to sound redundant..but awsome awsome awsome!


----------



## xion (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice capture, good light.


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2006)

Great shot Joeri! 300D with the 50mm f1.8 again huh?

Rob


----------



## Joeri (Jan 30, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> Great shot Joeri! 300D with the 50mm f1.8 again huh?
> 
> Rob


 
No this time the Tamron 28-75 2.8  

Joeri


----------



## JonK (Jan 30, 2006)

always love seein your stuff joeri...this one is a beaut. her hair is very similar to the grass around her. nice work.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 30, 2006)

What a sweet shot, very well captured.

Eric


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!  This is stunning.... what an absolutely perfect moment in time...... this is just..... whoa..... I'm speechless.


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 30, 2006)

speechless here too. wow.  I love what she's doing with her hands. I love her face. I love her eyes. I love her hair. I love that wheat. Just wow.


----------



## n2photos (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow PERFECT-O!!!

Wanna barrow my girls for a few hours?  hee hee
I will make it easy and send one at a time... ha ha.  

I love this!  GREAT GREAT GREAT.
Simply STUNNING!!!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 30, 2006)

I had to come back.... this is just tooooo good. I'm all inspired (and slightly frustrated) with the ease of this photo - HOW did you do this?! It's perfect.... this is my goal for my next session (whenever that may be) - I want photos like THIS!


----------



## bace (Jan 30, 2006)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> I had to come back.... this is just tooooo good. I'm all inspired (and slightly frustrated) with the ease of this photo - HOW did you do this?! It's perfect.... this is my goal for my next session (whenever that may be) - I want photos like THIS!



Ditto.


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 31, 2006)

damn fine shot

gotta second everyone elses comments


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

Joeri said:
			
		

> No this time the Tamron 28-75 2.8
> 
> Joeri



Wow, really!? I always thought Tamron were... well... erm crap really! Just goes to show it's the person, not the camera!

Great job, I don't know how you manage it! :hail:

Rob


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 31, 2006)

What a great location for a shoot.  Very nice!


----------



## doenoe (Jan 31, 2006)

That looks awesome


----------



## markc (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow. That's a really sweet shot. I love it.

Just as an idea, I think trying to bring out her face out of shadow would make this even more alive. Masking her off would be kind of tricky, but I think it would be worth it.


----------



## virenko (Feb 2, 2006)

what an awesome picture! Beatifull girl, and just a beautifull capture!


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 2, 2006)

Wo !... wo-wo-wo! Now, this is an outstanding shot ! Absolutely perfect. 

Well done !


----------



## markc (Feb 2, 2006)

%$@! Civ IV. It not only disabled my monitor calibration software, but it made it so I couldn't rerun it without me realizing it. What is it with these games?

Anyway, I now see it brighter. The shadowed face is no where near as bothersome as when I first saw it. It would still be nice to have a little more contrast/brightness to it, but it's a very good image as it is.


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 2, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> It would still be nice to have a little more contrast/brightness to it...



This has been bothering me too.  And the hands...  why are her hands like that?

WONDERFUL location!  Very cool how the texture of her hair mimics the texture of the grass.  Cute kid too!

Pete


----------



## tgates (Feb 2, 2006)

I think it's beautiful. Nothing more I can say......


----------



## Christie Photo (Feb 2, 2006)

I just did a bit of dodging to her face and, WOW, what a difference.  Have you tried that?

Pete


----------

